# A Nightmare on Almy St.



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, getting there anyways. 

Here is a back shot of the FCG:
http://picasaweb.google.com/wayne.labanca/Halloween2010#5534303867197471394

Little dressing for the front stairs:
http://picasaweb.google.com/wayne.labanca/Halloween2010#5534303871745923682

And the itty bitty graveyard:
http://picasaweb.google.com/wayne.labanca/Halloween2010#5534303884873001954

I'll post some night shots later...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like that looks like a private family plot


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Forgive me, but can you explain the first picture?

It all looks good, though!


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Peyjenk said:


> Forgive me, but can you explain the first picture?
> 
> It all looks good, though!


Sure. 
that's a tech view of the flying crank ghost from the back. I took that just to show off her new frame. 
I was going to post some night shots but alas, I was not able to get anything worth posting.


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Aaha. Very clever!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. I like the FCG rig.


----------

